# Timeline for settlement visa applied in South Africa



## Stompie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All

I was wondering if there are any South Africans how applied for their UK Settlement (wife) visas recently. I am in the process of waiting. I has been 8 weeks today since I applied. Still waiting and getting very nervous I think it is the worst waiting and hoping today will be the day. Please share your stories.

Here is my timeline:
Application made: VFS Port Elizabeth
Application made for visa : 14 June 2013
Appointment at VFS : 18 June 2013
Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 18 June 2013
Processing time given at VFS: 8-12 weeks
Satus of visa: Visa under process at BHC Pretoria

I phone VFS on Moday on the website they say you can phone them after 6 weeks. They told just told me the same as the application tracker. That my visa is still under process.


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

I applied for a finace visa, documents received at BHC Pretoria 22 May , processed last week. Further documentation required. Still under process. You should hear back by the 10-11th week they are processing a lot of summer visitor's visa applications.


----------



## Stompie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for reply. Ok I did not take visit visas into consideration. Hope it does not take more than 12 weeks!


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Stompie have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Stompie (Jan 29, 2013)

No. Nothing yet


----------



## antonw (Aug 13, 2013)

Stompie said:


> Thanks for reply. Ok I did not take visit visas into consideration. Hope it does not take more than 12 weeks!


Definitely not. That is the threshold!


----------



## Stompie (Jan 29, 2013)

I am only wondering if it can take more than 12 weeks because when I phoned them last week they said 12-24 weeks. I really hope 12 weeks are the maximum wait. Children need to go to school and we have been seperated as a family for 1 year and 4 months!


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stompie said:


> I am only wondering if it can take more than 12 weeks because when I phoned them last week they said 12-24 weeks. I really hope 12 weeks are the maximum wait. Children need to go to school and we have been seperated as a family for 1 year and 4 months!


I feel your frustration, my finace and I have been apart for 10 months. This is one of the most emotional, challenging things I have ever done in my life. Many of the staff at the BHC are also away on summer vacation, I was told when I called up. Goodluck hope you hear back soon.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing the visas from Zimbabwe are processed in Pretoria I wonder if the election results have not sparked and increase in visa applications? just a thought...

The long periods of time that families are split up over these visa requirements is a crying shame!!


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Stompie don't forget to update us please.


----------



## Stompie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

I received my passport back on Friday with my visa!!!!! 
I posted on the timeline page. I waited 58 days for my visa. And we are flying home om the 16th of September!!! Thanks for all the help and good luck to those who are still waiting.


----------

